# Annoying Waxy Haze



## speedybuckeye (Oct 19, 2005)

I was curious to know what a few of you out there use for wax especially for black paint. I tried Turtle Wax with the scratch remover last night and found it a pain in the [email protected]@ to wipe off. It leaves this milky haze that takes for ever to wipe out. 

I have Meguiar's (redish bottle container). Maybe I'll try using that on the rest of the car tonight.


----------



## JWCACE (May 12, 2005)

Use Meguirs NXT...assuming the dealer didn't put on some kind of sealant.


----------



## b_a_betterperson (Feb 16, 2005)

Find out if the dealer put anything on. You may be partially dissolving a sealer -- which will create a real mess.

What I'd do is strip off all the old wax and start fresh. To do so, use a product called Klasse All In One. It comes in a red jug. Once you've got the finish cleaned up. Apply regular Klasse in the silver jug.

Apply Klasse every 3 to 6 months -- and use something like Meguiar's #7 show glaze for special occasions.

We got our first rain of the year out here in Northern California yesterday -- and the water on my car didn't bead with Klasse -- it simply got covered with an extremely fine mist that blew off with any speed. Amazing.


----------



## ShadesOfGrey (Sep 14, 2005)

Guys,


Check into Zaino. 
This stuff really is the best.

Takes a few steps, but WOW. Car just looks constantly dripping wet. - Get people staring all the time.

Advice, strip all wax off before you use it. And clay the car if it needs it.

Once the stuff is on, your set for 6mo - year.

Great product.

NXT is also has a good look but isn't made to last.

ShadesOfGrey


----------



## Pennsylvania Goat (Jul 22, 2005)

*The great wax debate steams forward....zzzzzz*

Meguiars Gold Class - paste. Awesome. 

It's Friday...... :cheers


----------



## johnebgoode (Oct 4, 2005)

To strip off the wax ya have on there now, use a dishwashing detergent, like palmolive os something similar. Start over using Mother's Cailfornia Gold paste in the red can. It's worth the effort.


----------



## speedybuckeye (Oct 19, 2005)

I had a lengthly conversation with the service manager at my dealership. He told me I should use Meguiar's #26 yellow wax polish. I did. And holy sh$$, the car looks awesome. There isn't any waxy buildup on the black molding or anything. Can out better then I expected. Oh, I also used the Meguiar's X-scratch wax (comes in a black tube) for some light scratches I had on the roof and a few other places. It did get a few of the scratches out. Worth the 7 dollars I paid. 

I do appreciate the suggestions.


----------

